# Asda Charity Day Today.



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

Just a few of my pics from today.
A really great day but a little warm for the cars at times.










































Geoff said the only car he really wanted to go in was a GTR.


----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

A few more.








































Thanks to the driver of the Black R35 who took my Tommy out. They pulled so much 'G' his face went out of focus!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

hope you don't mind me uploading my photos here,saves cluttering up the forum...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

JapFreak786 said:


> hope you don't mind me uploading my photos here,saves cluttering up the forum...


No sweat. Keeps them all together.
Nice pics.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

i'll put mine here too when they are done but just had a look and i cant see the uploads with photobucket being done any time soon  probably would have been quicker to resize them first but ive already started the upload .


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks good day out guys


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> Thanks to the driver of the Black R35 who took my Tommy out. They pulled so much 'G' his face went out of focus!


Only to happy to oblige - He said he wanted to go fast so thats what he got!
I think he was quite impressed...

Great weekend out just like last year. Good to meet up with old and new faces. I think the R35s needed trans coolers though. Mine was done after 5 laps.

Ended up dualing with a 7 litre (LS7 transplant) sagaris with his wife in my car. Spanked him on the twisties and surprisingly little in it on the main straight. 
I think she was blown away - and they nearly bought an R35. 
One lady described it as a fair ground ride but better:thumbsup::clap:

Sally says thanks to Rhodri for the awsome lap and insists I buy a Cobb!


Good times!

Paul


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

didnt a couple of them have some problems on there engines today beside alot of them running a bit hot ?

weird thing i notice while walking along as well , i see a piston ring on the floor on one of the walking areas lol


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Ray lost a turbo and a brake disk cracked on a 35.
I think the cars did well despite the heat.

To put our pictures to shame....

Asda Charity Day | Facebook

hope the link works


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

davewilkins said:


> Ray lost a turbo and a brake disk cracked on a 35.
> I think the cars did well despite the heat.
> 
> To put our pictures to shame....
> ...


hey some photo editing going on there lol looks good though , certainly had a long range lens


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

heres a few of mine , got so many so ive just picked out some for now 



























































john looking like hes striking a pose lol








my little one getting out after a ride 



















































































































































































whos this bloke ? he kept standing in my view for the shots :runaway: lol

























before , wife worried 









after , wife in nerves lol



























































there are some more but thats just a good amount for now , hope you all like :thumbsup:

next time i think i will use the manual settings though as could have done with faster shutter speeds on the camera


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Jaycabs, thanks for the great pictures, :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That rainbow paint R33 looks great, but WHY bright blue wheels!?


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Great pics, great day.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Great pictures guys.

Jaycabs was good to meet you, hope you enjoyed the lap and get your car back on the road soon.


----------



## Meadam1701 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Awesome Day!*

To all the GTR crew at Bruntingthorpe (guys and gals) thank you for a great first GTR outing. I thoroughly enjoyed the weekend made all the better by good weather and a friendly welcome by all. I will be there again next year for sure and i hope to catch up with you all again (if not before) . In the meantime thanks for the pics so far and hopefully some more to come.:thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Looks like you all had a great day

Did the gtroc make the most money for charity this year?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

git-r said:


> Did the gtroc make the most money for charity this year?


Sadly no, we were short of cars.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

NNNOOOOOOOO!!!!!

That's because I wasn't there!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I did 2 tanks of petrol last year... must have done nearly 200 miles round the track..

Sorry guys


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

good pics guys,thanks for sharing

dodgy looking wing on the tvr


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

@HODGIE
Cheers , would have been better if i could have stood out on the other side of the barrier to get some good angles and shots with out people in the view but alot of them came out ok :thumbsup:


@GTR COOK 

good to meet you too as its nice to put faces to who i speak to on the forum for once lol . enjoyed the first part of the lap with the corners but shame about the straights but i understood why :thumbsup:
reminded me when i use to do that to friends in my R32 GTR with some hard cornering and the friends looking like they was stuck to the one side of the car , love the grip all GTR's have:chuckle:

think its going to be many trips to the asda event before mine is rolling again :squintdan

@GIT-R
certainly had the cue's to make the money but like hodgie said , just not enough cars and the was times were alot of them was off the track at the same time cooling off from what i could see as twice when i waited in the cue i think the the waiting time may have been 15- 20 minutes .

cheers to ESKYBEAT for taking the wife out and letting her see why i love my GTR so much and scaring the living daylights out of her lol but she came back shaking but loving it :thumbsup:

not sure who the other GTR driver was that took my little girl out , big bloke ?


@MR MUGEN
some thing about that TVR spoiler i think goes alright with the shape of the car :nervous:

@SIN
didnt get to meet you in person but was that you in one of my pics in the red R35 GTR ? didnt stay around for long ?

@LIAMGTR
that blue does seem a little bit of a mismatch :nervous: nice paint though

@MEADAM1701
next year is too far away lol but i definitely what to go again , wish i turned up sooner instead of mid-day :squintdan

DAVE WILKINS , nice to meet and have a quick chat with too , shame your selling your car though , family come first of course ( but only just :nervous: lol )

maybe next time i will get to talk to more of you in person , for some reason i had nerves lol and kept thinking .... what shall i say....what......what shall i say.......:nervous: lol 
think alot of it was made worse as i was so tired and i dont function very well when tired .

running out of money this month already but hopefully all is well to go to rotorstock on saturday


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

paul__k said:


> Only to happy to oblige - He said he wanted to go fast so thats what he got!
> I think he was quite impressed...
> 
> Great weekend out just like last year. Good to meet up with old and new faces. I think the R35s needed trans coolers though. Mine was done after 5 laps.
> ...


Paul
You have a wife who INSISTS you buy a Cobb?! Wow - that's class!

Absolutely no excuse now - you know it makes sense! Get on to Mr Linney right away.........
Regards
Rhodri


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks to Dave for organising, and all on the day he said goodbye to his 32  and also to all on the gate for their hard work... I only managed about 9 passenger laps at low boost as the car needs transmission work (being done this week..) but still made some punters smile, joined in the fun and made it there and back!

Heres some photos from our "pit" area plus a Victor and a Nimrod - strange that the most futuristic looking aircraft the Victor was designed in the 50s and retired about 17 years before the ageing (Comet based) Nimrod which landed at Bruntingthorpe in only April this year...









.








.








.
.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## kin quick (Mar 24, 2009)

Some pictures from pistonheads.....

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/gassin...y Day - Post your pictures here....&mid=68888


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Rich Sams was on site and has some fantastic shots. Once he's sent me a link I will update this thread but for now these are a few from PH


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> Rich Sams was on site and has some fantastic shots. Once he's sent me a link I will update this thread but for now these are a few from PH


Was that the person standing next to me with the long lensed camera to your right of the canopy when you was directing the cars in to change passengers ? Wasnt there for long


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Some great shots there. LOL at the lady pretending to be sick...

Many thanks.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

blue34 said:


> Heres some photos from our "pit" area plus a Victor and a Nimrod - strange that the most futuristic looking aircraft the Victor was designed in the 50s and retired about 17 years before the ageing (Comet based) Nimrod which landed at Bruntingthorpe in only April this year...


I brought my dad to Brunters a few years back and we walked up to the Victor. There was a guy cleaning it and my dad got chatting to him because, well, he flew that exact aircraft when he was in the RAF! The bloke was kind enough to open up the doors and let us look around the cockpit for a while. It was ace :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I asked Rich Sams to come to the event and take some pictures. Rich, for those of you that don't know is the official photographer for Time Attack, EDC and will also be at this year's JAE, again. Here are some of his pictures:















































































































































































































































































If anyone wants high quality copies please contact Rich directly


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

got me in one  , dont know why im looking at the floor though :nervous:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well done the R32 for getting daylight under a front wheel.


----------



## Meadam1701 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Love the pics*

Good call for getting Rich Sams over for the day. I love the pics and this helps to remember a great day. We were too busy to take any ourselves so this is excellent.:clap:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Tokaikid , did 
U do panning shots with the cars in motion and back ground blurd or use software ?


----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

jaycabs said:


> Tokaikid , did
> U do panning shots with the cars in motion and back ground blurd or use software ?


Computer software ! Wash your mouth out sir! :chuckle:

No, I'm very old school , it's all in the hips!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good pics!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Tokaikid said:


> Computer software ! Wash your mouth out sir! :chuckle:
> 
> No, I'm very old school , it's all in the hips!


Just checking as alot of pics
Your see about these days people have cheated lol


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Some wicked shots there! :bowdown1: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Agreed. Rich is quite an exceptional photographer


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> Well done the R32 for getting daylight under a front wheel.


Just taking it easy

Car has a new home now....I took the chicane gently Steve, I did:nervous:


----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

davewilkins said:


> Just taking it easy
> 
> Car has a new home now....I took the chicane gently Steve, I did:nervous:


:chuckle: You've set me a challenge now Dave!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

a couple of late pictures here that i had to tidy up as on the day wasnt so good in quality


----------

